# Zymol?



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

What happend to all the Zymol waxes? the first time i need to order a Z wax for a custy so i thought i would get it from a trader on here, but it seems you dont stock it any more?


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

read something a while back johnny said he was having issues with zymol hq, re- trading /supplying,just had a massive sale of there stuff too !!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The Zymol section shows some products, I'd guess the database backend is screwed


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

looks like he's clearing all the stock out cheap and stopping selling it.

Its all crap anyway....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> The Zymol section shows some products, I'd guess the database backend is screwed


Nah its fine :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> looks like he's clearing all the stock out cheap and stopping selling it.
> 
> Its all crap anyway....


Hmmmmm now theres a theory :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

james b said:


> What happend to all the Zymol waxes? the first time i need to order a Z wax for a custy so i thought i would get it from a trader on here, but it seems you dont stock it any more?


Which one was it that you were after?

Johnny


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Johnny didn't you used to sell a Zymol detail wax desgined for trims or is it my mind.............?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

i was after glasur but then i got the guy to go with some thing a bit better, these porka owners love the Z stuff, it was a bloody hard sale


----------

